
Onefetch – a CLI project information tool - pplonski86
https://twitter.com/OssamaHjaji/status/1083477549336985602
======
cyrusmg
How often would someone need this to write a tool ?

Is this useful in any other scenario except screenshots on /r/unixporn ?

------
Kastakin
Any major benefit for using this instead of Neofetch?

